# Weird squiggles in puppy's eye



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would go to the nearest ophthalmologist. That looks like a worm to me. Especially the top photo. 
I don't know what kind of worms can migrate to dog's eyes, but I do know some worms do that- maybe SIANDVM will see this - she'd know - but that is what it looks like to me. Please let us know when you find out?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dogs - and humans, too - can get roundworms in their eyes. However, they should have been killed by the worm treatment. But I'd definitely have it checked out.


----------

